# Shiloh head rub...Yaaaaay....



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So tonight during our beard preening session, I did something I have been trying to do for a few days. I wag my finger around in front of him, on my shirt, to see his reaction. usually he backs way, but tonight he started following my finger back and forth and grabbing at it. I lifted my finger up so he could nibble at it and pushed back at him a little. After a little of that I slid my finger up the side of his head to the top, and the little guy let me rub his head. He even moved in closer, pressing against my finger. Whenever I would stop, he would nudge me with his head trying to get me to do some more...it was too cool, and I am sure it will be a regular occurrence now. Kind of reminds me of how my little dog mini acts when I rub her head....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That's great :thumbsup: Once he starts to trust you, he will want head rubs all the time *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *That's great :thumbsup: Once he starts to trust you, he will want head rubs all the time *


Cool...He seems to trust me more everyday...becoming quite the little buddy...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, that is SO sweet!!  
It's wonderful he already trusts you enough to allow you to give him head rubs.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done!! that's awesome Randy!! he trusts you already enough to do this!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, your little Shiloh will very soon start to beg your for some head rubs!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

How rewarding! Good thinking.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

That's awesome! It's a great feeling when they trust you


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Even after a little vet visit trauma, the head rub was in order again tonight, I a might have to make a video like Jill's...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Great job Randy,Shiloh sounds like a sweetheart


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kwatson said:


> Great job Randy,Shiloh sounds like a sweetheart


It has now evolved into a demand thing. If I take my hand away, Shi comes after my hand squawking until I start rubbing again....
gotta be a hen with this kind of demand attention personality....


----------

